
GitHub Releases Dataset of 6M Open Source Methods for Code Search Research - Yuqing7
https://medium.com/syncedreview/github-releases-dataset-of-six-million-open-source-methods-for-code-search-research-383cc2ae7069
======
mtmail
discussed when it was released in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21082757](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21082757)

